# Blown away!!!!



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Today I came home and was blown away by a generous man who goes by @Rondo .
All I can say is thank you. This means a lot to me. It made me smile.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow @Rondo. That's a heck of a nice bomb brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice slap! @Rondo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The man, the myth, the legend.. Great hit Ron

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

#HellYeah!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very thoughtful and generous hit right there. Well done @Rondo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice hit @Rondo!!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice!! Way to go @Rondo show no mercy!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Wow! Nice hit.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice. Quit stalling and light one of those sticks with it.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn, that's so cool! Nice work!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit @Rondo ! Class act


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Wow ! Terrific hit !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Xikar Allume double torch!! Its very nice. Along with a wonderful selection of cigars. So blessed.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Ssssweeeeet!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> #HellYeah!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That deserves a double #hellyeah!!!!!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> That deserves a double #hellyeah!!!!!


#HellYeah it does

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Please send flowers to Wabooms family.....that would have killed any Cigar Hobbyist I know of. Nice buttkickin!


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

wow wow wow wow wow that's awesome!!!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very interesting and thoughtful selection of CCs. Props to Rondo. Congrats to Waboom. Enjoy!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's a classy hit @Rondo on a deserving brother.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grangerford (Oct 9, 2017)

Such a thoughtful package. Nice!


----------

